# Red Devil and mystery fish



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

My 6.5" Devil/midas Bubbles,


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

..


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

...


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

..


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

...


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

...


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

..


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

...


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Heres the mysteryfish, It came from a unlabeled tankn at petsmart and i bought it thinking it was a barred midas, its about 3.5" has stripes, a blotch on top fin and really long fins for a female, im thinking its a Red Shock FH now cuz its starting to turn orang red under belly,face and between stripes, the stripes arent permanent either that come and go, any guess as to what it is?


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

..


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

..


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

...


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks for looking


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I dont think the mystery fish is a red shock, but definatly som sort of kamfa









they both look very nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet rd and mystery fish


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

how do you get the bottom of the flower pots out, nice fish


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

zygapophysis said:


> how do you get the bottom of the flower pots out, nice fish


 stick them in a freezer for about an hour then knock out the bottom w/ a screw driver. make sure none of the edges are too sharp also cuz that could do sum damage to a fish


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

zygapophysis said:


> how do you get the bottom of the flower pots out, nice fish


 I just take a hammer and smash it real fast, makes perfect cutouts every time, just make sure its been soaked first


----------



## BootyBandit (Aug 29, 2004)

I personaly have used the soak method and a ice pick it works great.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nice fish








for the flowerpot i just put mine right side up on the ground and hit it with a hammer, works good


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

that red devil is incredible


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> that red devil is incredible


 Thanks El, hes got the attitude and the looks, his fins are pass his tail and still growing


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

You've got some great looking fish there


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------

